# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Murcia no quiere hacerse cargo de 65 hm3 que consumen Alicante y Almería

## Rafa

REGIÓN MURCIA

Murcia no quiere hacerse cargo de 65 hm3 que consumen Alicante y Almería 
18.06.10 - 01:30 - M. B. B. | MURCIA. 

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura no quiere contabilizar más el agua que se consume en una parte de Alicante y Almería y que corresponde a las demarcaciones del Júcar y de la Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza. Hasta ahora la ha computado en sus balances, lo cual ha repercutido en el déficit total que arrastra la cuenca. Con los nuevos planes, la Oficina de Planificación del Segura ha puntualizado que 50 hectómetros de la zona alicantina no son suyos, como tampoco 15 del Levante Almeriense. La Confederación del Segura 'ha apechugado' hasta ahora con las necesidades de estos territorios, pese a que pertenecen a otras cuencas. Esta 'reclamación' de los responsables del Segura se resolverá cuando se aprueben los nuevos planes de cuenca. 

El director de la Oficina de Planificación del Segura, Mario Urrea, explicó ayer que el borrador está preparado para someterse a una consulta pública en los próximos seis meses. Otro tanto se hará con el del Tajo, cuyo punto más sensible es el aumento de los caudales ecológicos, que puede repercutir en el volumen de existencias en los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía, de donde parte el Trasvase. 

El presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes, José Manuel Claver, opina que al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente no le dará tiempo de presentar en Bruselas todos los planes en el plazo de dos meses, precisamente porque queda medio año por delante para realizar la consulta pública. Claver ha mostrado su rechazo al recurso de Castilla-La Mancha para que la cuenca interna de Murcia sea transferida a la Comunidad Autónoma, dado que no dispone de recursos propios para atender las demandas de la zona, especialmente de los regadíos del Campo de Cartagena. 

El Sindicato Central de Regantes está preparando su informe para la reunión de la Comisión Central de Explotación que tendrá lugar a finales de este mes para estudiar una nueva derivación de agua del Tajo al Segura. Quieren asegurarse el suministro de este verano. Los regantes aún están recibiendo agua del último desembalse. 

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100618.html

----------


## Salut

^^ Me parece bastante incoherente recibir los beneficios del trasvase Tajo-Segura, pero luego no apechugar con otros trasvases -abastecimientos a las provincias de Alicante y Almería-.

No obstante, sí es cierto que hay que ordenar todo eso, porque hasta ahora el descontrol ha sido brutal.

----------


## Rafa

> ^^ Me parece bastante incoherente recibir los beneficios del trasvase Tajo-Segura, pero luego no apechugar con otros trasvases -abastecimientos a las provincias de Alicante y Almería-.
> 
> No obstante, sí es cierto que hay que ordenar todo eso, porque hasta ahora el descontrol ha sido brutal.


Entonces que pasa que la Agencia Andaluza del Agua tiene que cargar con el peso no Salut me refiero a la D.H. Mediterraneo ? 

A ver si me puedes aclarar este punto, gracias  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

^^ Pues al parecer es lo que intenta la CHS: no tener que cargar "en su contabilidad" con los déficits de otras zonas... y que la Triple A (Agencia Andaluza del Agua) se tenga que hacer cargo del marrón.

Realmente es una puñalada bastante trapera, una vez más para beneficiar únicamente a una comunidad autónoma muy concreta. (La CHS haciendo amigos).

Por mi parte creo que es razonable que esas zonas "se gestionen" desde otras demarcaciones, pero siempre teniendo en cuenta de que tienen el mismo derecho que Murcia a recibir aguas del ATS... [con lo que la demarcación del Segura seguiría sobreexplotada].

----------

